# Semi-auto for coyotes?



## E-Z-E (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm looking into purchasing an AR type gun (or any semi-auto) for shooting coyotes and groundhogs. I plan on shooting distances up to 400 yards. I would rather buy a complete instead of building my own. I've had my eye on the Ruger SR556 and the Sig M400 but would like to hear more opinions and information from everyone on here. All of the information you give is greatly appreciated!
EZ


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

have been looking at rem r15 vtr..............????


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

E-Z-E said:


> I'm looking into purchasing an AR type gun (or any semi-auto) for shooting coyotes and groundhogs. I plan on shooting distances up to 400 yards. I would rather buy a complete instead of building my own. I've had my eye on the Ruger SR556 and the Sig M400 but would like to hear more opinions and information from everyone on here. All of the information you give is greatly appreciated!
> EZ


I would look at buying a .22-250.... My buddy has one and I was shooting a golf ball at 375 yards no problem.


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

love my armalite ar10 243. shooting the hornady superformance 58 grain at nearly 4000 fps. really flat past 300 yards, foot off at 400. remington also has r25 chambered in 243


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I use a bolt action. Usually only takes me one shot and if you miss its pretty hard to hit one on the run at that distance. Unless maybe you think they are going to attack you you LOL


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

E-Z-E,
Welcome to OGF forums! 

If it's long range accuracy that you're after, then you definately want to stay with the AR platform. AKs aren't too bad, out to 100-150 yards.

Stay away...far away from Ruger Mini 14s, as the best you're going to get is 2" at 100 yards. Unless you want to soak a bunch of money in accurizing it...then you'd have as much money in the Mini 14 as you would in a quality AR.

ARs are great weapons for quick follow up shots, if needed. Often the accuracy of the first shot ends it all, but it's nice having the confidence.

As for calibers...that is a personal choice. I can tell you, from personal experience, that larger calibers are more effective for one shot stops on coyotes. Coyotes are tough customers and can take a lot of abuse.

Good luck with your choices!
Bowhunter57


----------



## E-Z-E (Jul 28, 2009)

I guess I can't really go too wrong with either one. I guess now the question is all about money. I don't reload and I've noticed the price for a box of 22-250 is close to $50.00 (20 rounds?). Although the AR is more pricey up front I'm pretty sure I'd save money down the road. Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## E-Z-E (Jul 28, 2009)

Hopefully they don't attack me... But there's a few reports in the news of that happening... except those people didn't have guns or much common sense in the first place.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

E-Z-E,
Don't let the price of ammo put you off of getting what you want. It's not like you're going to be using a belt fed weapon. Unless you do a lot of paper punching, you're not going to go through a lot of ammo.

As for coyote attacks... The only time you're going to get attacked is after the shot, when you're walking up on a wounded coyote. I carry a side arm for finishing shots, so as not to waste rifle or shotgun ammo. As you're walking up on a downed coyote, if it flinches, don't hesitate to bust it again. Coyotes are tough customers and can take a lot of abuse.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

No way are you gonna hit a running coyote at 400yds., let alone 100yds.,

Just my opinion,

Nik,


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok I'm confused you said the ar is more pricy up front but would save you money in the long run...but both ar type guns you listed are not chambered in 22-250? Did you decide to go with a bolt? Or are you getting an ar10? 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

E-Z-E said:


> I guess I can't really go too wrong with either one. I guess now the question is all about money. I don't reload and I've noticed the price for a box of 22-250 is close to $50.00 (20 rounds?). Although the AR is more pricey up front I'm pretty sure I'd save money down the road. Thanks for all of the help!


$24.99 for 20 rounds of hornady v-max 22-250....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Guys my son had an AR in 308 that he used for yot and wild pigs in Arizona. He swore by that guns ability to take down whatever he got the crosshairs on. He had it set up with a dual scope setup for day/night hunting. I have a bolt action winchester 270. Although I dont think I've tried a 400 foot kill shot yet I do know it sure is on the paper at that distance.
JMTCW
donm


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

dmills4124 said:


> Guys my son had an AR in 308 that he used for yot and wild pigs in Arizona. He swore by that guns ability to take down whatever he got the crosshairs on. He had it set up with a dual scope setup for day/night hunting. I have a bolt action winchester 270. Although I dont think I've tried a 400 foot kill shot yet I do know it sure is on the paper at that distance.
> JMTCW
> donm


Yyyyyeeeah. If the coyot is still dancin after a .308 round, then ya missed... Hell 308 Should take out just about anything lol

A lot of budget based ar's out there and really the sky is the limit when it comes to options and ability with those things. Me personally love the hell out of my S&W M&P-15 but than again my arch nemesis are Gatorade bottles and paper targets... Still with good optics, the accuracy is there. Also when it comes to plinking... It's hard to find a funnier gun in my opinion 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

